# Benefitting the Wounded Warrior org: Tough Mudder



## mycrofft (Aug 21, 2012)

Anyone in on this? As medical support, or participant? I may be at the Truckee CA one (as support, not runner/slider/crawler/etc). And NOT as medical.


----------



## firecoins (Aug 21, 2012)

I recently heard of this.  Not too enthusiastic about it tryin g it at the moment.


----------



## VFlutter (Aug 21, 2012)

I plan on doing it the next time it is near me. I had a lot of friends compete and had tons of fun. There is also The Warrior Run which is very similar


----------



## NJN (Aug 26, 2012)

I've done medical for regular Mudder and the World's Toughest Mudder. You could not pay me enough to do some of the obstacles.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 26, 2012)

If I could finish the whole course (no way I could do 10-12 miles) I would sign up instantly


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 26, 2012)

If you're at the Truckee, CA one you might see me. I was trying to wait until I knew what my work schedule was before I signed up but it doesn't look like I'm going to have that luxury.


----------



## mycrofft (Aug 30, 2012)

I may not make it either. I signed up late and can only do the Saturday. Ironically, I will be in Reno for the balloons next weekend and a few days either end with my (by far) better and prettier half!


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 30, 2012)

Warrior Dash is an entry level mud run. It's a 5k with easy obstacles. It's a fun way to get your feet wet (or muddy, if you will) in the world of mud runs.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 30, 2012)

mycrofft said:


> I may not make it either. I signed up late and can only do the Saturday. Ironically, I will be in Reno for the balloons next weekend and a few days either end with my (by far) better and prettier half!



Dawn Patrol is awesome!

I found out what shift I will be on after my FTO period and I wont be able to do the Tough Mudder but I'm going to try and go to Dawn Patrol after I get off work on Sunday morning.


----------



## abckidsmom (Aug 30, 2012)

I did the VA Tough Mudder last October.  I would love to do medical for one, and train for another one!

I have never felt more alive than when I jumped into a dumpster full of ice water and climbed out and ran through some woods.  Seriously, never.  

It was a lot of fun.


----------



## mycrofft (Aug 30, 2012)

abc, check the tough mudder website. Devilsh


----------



## mycrofft (Sep 1, 2012)

mycrofft said:


> abc, check the tough mudder website. Devilsh




The ad appended to my comment above was not included in my submission, I don't know where it came from.


----------



## mycrofft (Sep 1, 2012)

....and now the ad is GONE. OK.........


----------



## mycrofft (Sep 16, 2012)

OK going to be there Sat and Sun. look for the bald guy in my avatar but SHAVEN. And NOT running.


----------



## Porta (Sep 18, 2012)

My husband and I are doing this when he returns to the States. We're both looking forward to it.


----------



## abckidsmom (Sep 18, 2012)

Porta said:


> My husband and I are doing this when he returns to the States. We're both looking forward to it.



Have fun! I did it with my husband too!


----------



## mycrofft (Sep 24, 2012)

*OK been there done that.*

Amphibious Medics provided care, I only had momentary contact with them as they looked for a participant who apparently walked off.
The booth for the Wounded Warrior Project was a great success, people started coming up with unsolicited cash donations we ended up having to use a couple Corona beer buckets to hold the bills; many folks came up for wristbands and info, and a few wanted sunblock (one of our folks slapped a WWP sticker on his and donated it for them!).

It was like a combination of Burning Man, Doo-Dah Parade, and marathon, all at 7,000 above sea level (yikes). Very good crowd, the Tough Mudder people/Northstar and Wounded Warrior Project are also to be lauded.

Next Mudder is NEXT weekend: Patterson, CA (Calif. Central Valley SE of the San Francisco Bay area). I'll be in Hermosa Beach.


----------



## mycrofft (Sep 27, 2012)

*Saw this on FACEBOOK*






HAhahahaha!


----------

